# Laptop under 60K?



## Nil253259 (Jun 4, 2015)

Planning to buy a new laptop under 60K.
Is this the best option possible in this range?

Asus GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB RAM 1TB HDD 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graph | eBay

Things not really necessary for me:
1. I am not a gamer. So graphics card does not matter
2. I do not need windows pre installed.

I am doing my MBA and need laptop primarily for study (lots of softcopies to read), MS Office work and watching movies. The only game which I may occasionally play is FIFA.

What I want to put emphasis on is that I would definitely prefer FHD IPS display. And I want a responsive and fast machine while I will be browsing/working on a bunch of docs/excels/pdfs. So CPU is one of the key things here (probably? SSD may help. but I am not thinking about that as of now).

I have a HP Pavilion X360 right now, but it is a crap. I can't bear that slow piece of s**t as my primary laptop. I want something which would last for the next 3 years or so..

Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post. I just wanted to convey the message what my actual priority is and in which way I want it to be customized.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 4, 2015)

Following.. I am also looking to buy this laptop but 4gb ram makes me worried


----------



## Nil253259 (Jun 5, 2015)

It doesn't have IPS panel it seems!

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] any thought?


----------



## Minion (Jun 5, 2015)

Get Lenovo flex 2.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2015)

That Asus ROG laptop does seem to have the best config available for that budget currently. OEMs fool us by giving ULV i7s at 60k+ price. 
I say go for it.


----------



## Nil253259 (Jun 5, 2015)

Minion said:


> Get Lenovo flex 2.


Link Please. Does it have any FHD variant?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 6, 2015)

That ASUS ROG is great..... Get it

You might even start gaming with that laptop


----------



## Nil253259 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yep.. I think that's it then. I was even thinking about importing Sager from XoticPc, but with Asus international warranty ROG would be my best bet. Only the IPS FHD will be greatly missed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2015)

just add another 4 GB Stick of RAM and you are good to go, the price is really good for what it offers atm..
Also dont forget to use a 10% off coupon and  specify your preferred courier to them..
Happy buying


----------



## laiinlid (Jun 7, 2015)

Even im looking for a premium gaming laptop and my budget is 65k. This looks like a good deal but can we trust ebay and the seller over warranty and returns and if the product is even sealed, as he clearly mentioned its imported from dubai. Im looking forward to buy this too
Also will this machine handle present(gta 5, far cry, batman arkham knight) and future games in hd/fhd at 60 fps?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

GTA 5 and Farcry 4 easily, cannot say about batman arkham knight
Witcher 3, you will have to settle for medium settings

AFAIK, ASUS offers international warranty over laptops .. I do not know much about this seller but he is a powerseller and therefore, better than regular shady sellers that sprout about in ebay normally.. If you are purchasing, then its best if you inquire about all the details via phone.. ALSO, be sure to tell him to ship via your preferred  courier and open the package infront of the courier to verify if fake/2nd hand or not


----------



## laiinlid (Jun 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> GTA 5 and Farcry 4 easily, cannot say about batman arkham knight
> Witcher 3, you will have to settle for medium settings
> 
> AFAIK, ASUS offers international warranty over laptops .. I do not know much about this seller but he is a powerseller and therefore, better than regular shady sellers that sprout about in ebay normally.. If you are purchasing, then its best if you inquire about all the details via phone.. ALSO, be sure to tell him to ship via your preferred  courier and open the package infront of the courier to verify if fake/2nd hand or not



Thank you for the reply so according to you its a great deal and go for It .coz Im willing to wait if 860m price fall below 65k


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

yes, ~55K for 950M is a unbeatable pricing .. You should still do a bit of research on that seller before ordering

you are also getting a gaming mouse with that package, honestly it seems too good to be true


----------



## Nil253259 (Jun 8, 2015)

Check this out
*www.techenclave.com/community/threads/unboxing-asus-gl552j.174392/

OP has bought the item from the same seller. The seller has an account on that forum and he answered the queries. 

If you want to read the entire saga
*www.techenclave.com/community/thre...p-for-gaming-that-should-last-3-years.173776/

MOD: i am not sure whether I can post links from other forums or not. If it's not allowed delete the post


----------



## laiinlid (Jun 9, 2015)

Nil253259 said:


> Check this out
> *www.techenclave.com/community/threads/unboxing-asus-gl552j.174392/
> 
> OP has bought the item from the same seller. The seller has an account on that forum and he answered the queries.
> ...



Thanks for sharing this .. is here a major difference between 4gb gddr3 and 2 gb gddr5 graphic memory


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 9, 2015)

laiinlid said:


> Thanks for sharing this .. is here a major difference between 4gb ddr3 and 2 gb ddr3 graphic memory



Nope. Negligible difference. It is not a high-end card.


----------



## rowdy (Jun 9, 2015)

Unable to find gl552 anywhere.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2015)

laiinlid said:


> Thanks for sharing this .. is here a major difference between 4gb gddr3 and 2 gb gddr5 graphic memory


Still, one should buy the gddr5 version.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

DDR5 will be going to perform better.


----------

